# Official 3D league sign up



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Sign up here for the 3D league. I am in:teeth:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

me too.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i am going to shoot my first pop up tournament the 9th and 10th so if i like it then i will defiantly sign up!:thumbs_up


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Im in fer sure!!


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Alright, sweet. Keep em coming guys.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey guys, when do you want the sign ups to end?


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Psh! when more people actually sign up!!


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I need anyone who is signing up to pm me... I'm away from the computer for a bit so it'll probably be every couple days that get on..


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Everyone who wants to sign up also needs to PM N7709K otherwise you wont be placed on a team.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

If you can also Text him at 1-218-760-0735


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Come on guys. We need some more people to sign up:teeth:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

im up for a little shooting


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Dont forget to PM or text N7709K the # is above


----------



## xforce7 champ (May 10, 2010)

im in


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Now you got a good group going:teeth:


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

what classes do you all shoot anyways?? i shoot mens bowhunter open


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Signed up in the other thread, but this one seems to be the more popular one. Im in for sure, YMR 13-14


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

In my normal sunday shoots I shoot mens bowhunter but if I go to the worlds I will be shooting YMR 15-17.


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

Im in:star:


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Im so in this.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

got a good group so far.. 

just so ya know, i'm on vacation right now in hawaii. i have to use the wifi at starbucks to get online... hence the pm or text since i can check both of those easier


----------

